# Black Drum pics



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Just want to show off a couple of black drum I caught on Tybee Pier.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice fish,I cught an 11lb Black Drum at IRI in Deleware on Peeler Crab.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Fatback,*

Nice drum you have there. From that smile on your face I'll bet you had a blast catching um.  I sure am glad we got them photo problems solved...LOL...Tightlines my friend


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fat Back, got my first black drum up here few weeks ago. Yum Yum. Nice Fish!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Nice Drum fatback.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks ya'll. Oh yes it was a blast catching them and they tasted Mmmm good to.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

fatback 

How did you cook them? I was told that blackdrum is not good table fare I guess I was misinformed


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I enjoyed mine;there good.They have a real harty taste to them but almost the same as a Striper.Mine was 28" and faught hard in a 7mph current.I'll get them again next year and I hope they're bigger.Oh yeah,You have to scale them to get the toenail size scales off;then you fillet them just like you would with a Striper.They're too good when they're grilled;I had Drum for almost 3 days because it had so mutch meat. Hey Fatback,I bet ya they put on a good fight;try fighting them in strong currents DAMN THEY'RE STRONG


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Cocoflea,

Well, down here they are considerd good eating. My girl likes to stuff um' and bake um'........stuffed with what ever you like.....onions,peppers,celery,tomatos,vegtables,anything else we have around the house and rice. As for me I love them fried in a cast iron pan and made into a big fish sandwitch. Mmmm good. The taste of them is sronger than some other eating fish but absolutly not in a bad way. There bones are big and real easy to pick out. Oh yea, we take any left overs and make a fish chowder.Mmmm good. Now that I think of it seems like alot of people down here make soups, stews, and chowders out of them. Don't really have a specific recipe. Hope this helps. Glenn.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Drum Buddy! I caught a few that size this summer in the Indian River bay..I didn't eat them..next time I may keep one now that I know where to catch em' that size. They catch them real big in the Del Bay..75# and up! Still it was good seeing that expression on your face that only two nice fish can bring!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks Murphman......My biggest yet was about 20 Lbs. You think my expression is good......wait till I get me a 50 + pounder.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

They have shorbound guys catch them that big tons of times at IRI.Old Inlet has recorded 64lb Drum caught at IRI.From time to time big Black Drum come to the Old Choptank Bridge(Choptank Fishing Pier).Peelers fished on a fish finder rig with a 7/0 circle hook is the ticket for me atleast.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

thanks Fatback

I'll have to try some next time my family comes up here I'm sure they will bring some up


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

HappyPap, yea man they fought....Got um' on a 5.5 ft rod with 10LB mono....they sqeeled off drag a bunch of times before I wore um' out....really lucky they ran away from the peir and not under it.


----------

